# Iphone question



## moboxx (Nov 24, 2017)

I purchased iPhone 6s and wondering if it was possible to disable the phone asking to enter the password to the email account that was used from previous owner. Any help much appreciated


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

Go into settings --->> Mail and delete the email account. Or, reset it completely by going to Settings --->> General --->>>Reset


----------



## Coco767 (Jul 31, 2015)

Uhhhhh.....


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Coco767 said:


> Uhhhhh.....


What is the purpose of this comment?


----------



## Coco767 (Jul 31, 2015)

Cookiegal said:


> What is the purpose of this comment?


Oops. Sorry. I posted it by accident and didn't mean to.

As for the purpose, I don't know.


----------

